# Clipping rabbits dew claws



## springsteenslass (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi there, I am new to this site and I was looking for some advice on clipping my wee rabbits dew claws. Thanks


----------



## edwinf8936 (Jan 31, 2005)

I just takes practice, you have to get them inthe right position. Just try to get the fur back so you cansee the nail good.

Ed


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 31, 2005)

I struggle with my bunny all the time whenclipping his nails. What's worked for us is having 2 peopledo the holding/clipping/petting/soothing.

I hold him, my daughter puts one hand on his chest area, the other shecomforts him by petting his head and talking to him. I usethe arm I am cradling him with to hold his paw and then the other toclip..... 

Complicated? ohhhhh yeah...... lol


----------



## springsteenslass (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks guys! I managed to keep her nice and calm and clip those nails.


----------



## JimD (Feb 1, 2005)

*springsteenslass wrote:*


> Thanks guys! I managed to keep her nice and calmand clip those nails.




Whoa..wait half a mo...that was way to easy!

I usually need medical attention by the time I'm finished :shock:

:~) Jim


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah, my husband and I don't exactly look forwardto nail clipping time. In fact, we need to do it tonight, been puttingit off...


----------



## Lissa (Feb 1, 2005)

Ahem...what are dew claws? :?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 1, 2005)

Lissa, they are the claws up to the side of theirfront feet. Recently I had a thread asking if they had reardewclaws...... they don't....... thank God! 

JimD, I agree, I usually need some ointment for my scratches after doing Bo's nails!

Springsteenlass, So, now we need to know how you managed to get hers trimmed so easily!


----------



## Lissa (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh yeah, those are a pain!


----------



## springsteenslass (Feb 2, 2005)

Lol!! I didn't get off thateasily! As soon as I put the clippers away, wee Hope kickedout at me and managed to snap my gold bangle in half. Itwouldn't be so bad but it was my mums gold bangle!! Ooops.


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 2, 2005)

All I can say is I can't do it  I try and Itry... I just can't manage to get at them... I'm a dog groomer, andman, I can't even do it on them, and dogs are a lot bigger.

I just pay the $5 and let someone else do it


----------

